
2008 Underhanded C Contest Officially Open - naish
http://underhanded.xcott.com/
======
dgreensp
The results from the 2007 contest aren't online yet, as far as I can tell (I
found the 2006 page). Why would I want to put all that work into a clever
entry if it will never see the light of day?

~~~
pmjordan
<http://underhanded.xcott.com/?page_id=9>

